# When You're a Celebrity...



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

My girl on the front of a local chain's July circular


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Whoohoo! Look at that! 

Congratulations! I hope she got extra treats for that


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

What a rockstar! How did you manage that?
Awesome, that is a lovely photo of a lovely dog, I can see why they chose it!
Hope you got lots of Shampoo!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> What a rockstar! How did you manage that?
> Awesome, that is a lovely photo of a lovely dog, I can see why they chose it!
> Hope you got lots of Shampoo!


They are a local chain with 8 stores. Every fall/winter, Indy has a big 2 day pet expo, animals welcome. We went, with her, and Speck's was there. They were taking pics of dogs. Their management, chose their favorite 25 pictures, and she was one. They then put display boards, with the pics, in each of the stores, and customers voted. The management then selected three dogs from the 8 top vote getters, to appear in their ads. I know she was the top vote getter at at least two of the stores. Here is her pic from the display board that people voted on.

Here is her pic from the display board.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

That is so cool!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, that is awesome!


----------

